# recipes/quantities for 150 (sides)



## nursewizzle (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey all, this Saturday is my friend's wedding. I'm doing this all for free for her as her wedding gift, she's just paying for all the food and supplies.

I need help, if anyone has any ideas, on quantities for beans, potatoes, Cole slaw. The beans, I usually use the big cans from Sam's that I doctor up a bit. How many of those cans would I need for 150? How many cans fit in a roaster?

For the potatoes, we have this cheesy potato recipe the bride likes that I normally do in a crock pot, it's like 2 pounds of shredded hash browns to one jar cheese whiz and one can cream of chicken soup. That's what I'd normally do for a family gathering, not sure about 150 people.

Cole slaw is where I'm really stuck. No idea how to even make a good slaw that isn't watery. No idea if I should shred cabbage myself or buy the preshredded stuff. Or how much I'd even need.

If anyone had ideas I'd appreciate it.


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 26, 2015)

Hello.  WOW!  And this is for your friends wedding in 6 days. So ZERO time to practice.  I assume you are smoking some meat??  Canned beans and I assume frozen hash browns, canned soup, cheese whiz and no idea of how to make coleslaw.  Now think about what you are reading.  Read it again.  I don't mean to be cruel but would you want that for your wedding meal?  And you have never done catering for so many people.  I would get a caterer if I were you.

*OK!  I have lost my mind*!  I will try to help.  You can not do this alone.  You must have helpers to cater for that many people.  You do realise you are talking *POUNDS* of beans and potatoes!  Are you sure you wanna go there??You are lookin at 20 lbs of potatoes.  6 lbs of beans.  And 10 heads of cabbage.  *MINIMUM*!  Send me a PM and we will start to get this together.  Just an offer.  Remember I am from Texas but am now in England so there is a difference in time.  If I start this I will follow through to the end.  Just so you know where I am coming from; your menu must change.  I am here to help if I can.

Danny


----------



## thomas phillips (Apr 26, 2015)

Biggest party I have ever cooked for was 20, Your going to need help. My wife, both my kids, and brother in law were all there to help me get it all done. Time is not on your side in this endeavor either. Round up some friends and get cooking, let the people on here help with the quantities. cook it and freeze/refridgerate till the wedding day.


----------

